# Foreground/Background task



## TraductoraPobleSec

Com traduiríeu el que hi ha en vermell a la frase següent:

*By doing so, you'll be constantly mulling over your idea, as both a foregorund and background task.*

"Tant implícitament com explícita"? N'és una bona lectura?

Merci a tots!


----------



## chics

Hola.

Ara mateix no sé ben bé com traduir-ho però t'explico el que entenc. _Foreground_ és un primer pla en fotografia (pintura, cine, etc.) i el _background_ és el fons. 

Uns exemples: De vegades, quan treballo, estic alhora fent mentalment la llista de coses que haig de comprar pel sopar d'aquesta nit, per exemple, o el menu... perque vénen uns amics. O de vegades mentre faig una tasca més repetitiva, que requereix menys atenció o de dibuix, aprofito per pensar com faré una altra tasca o una idea feliç per solventar un punt on m'he encallat en altra cosa. Això ho fem (uns més i altres menys) en molts aspectes de la vida, llegir escoltant música, parlar amb amics escoltant música de fons (i de vegades el "primer pla" seran els amics... i d'altres, és la música! sobretot entre alguns adolescents, i en aquest cas, vale, perque tots estan d'acord), allò de follar i contar els quadrets del sostre, o també la llista de la compra, escoltar la sogra i també fer la llista de la compra...

Literalment seria _sigui/tant si és en primer o en darrer pla_.


----------



## chics

Es refereix a que hi pensaràs un temps determinat, com a tasca "principal" per sí mateixa, però també hi rumiaràs "en darrer fons" quan estiguis fent altres coses que et calen fer.


----------



## Mei

Hola joves!

Es podria dir "estaràs constantment donant-hi voltes, hi pensaràs més o menys"? Perquè una cosa en la que hagis de pensar estigui en primer o segon terme vol dir que hi penses més o menys... no sé si m'explico.... just a thought.. fiiiuuuuu!!!!

Salut!

Mei


----------



## su123

Bones!!

Amb les explicacions que s'han donat, penso que podria ser "tant per activa com per passiva". Espero que ho hagi entès bé.


----------



## Mei

su123 said:


> Bones!!
> 
> Amb les explicacions que s'han donat, penso que podria ser "tant per activa com per passiva". Espero que ho hagi entès bé.



Ah carai, aquesta m'agrada més!

Mei


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Al·lotetes, no us he dit res perquè encara estic embolicada amb altres parts de la traducció. Quan torni a aquest trosset, m'estudio les vostres propostes i us dic què.

In the meantime, moltes gràcies, com sempre!


----------



## louhevly

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Al·lotetes, no us he dit res perquè encara estic embolicada amb altres parts de la traducció. Quan torni a aquest trosset, m'estudio les vostres propostes i us dic què.
> 
> In the meantime, moltes gràcies, com sempre!



In Unix-land, when working from the command line, foreground tasks are what are happening on your monitor, in view, whereas background tasks are being executed without the monitor necessarily recording the activity. 

Not sure if this helps or not, but the original quote seemed to be referring at least metaphorically to computer-speak.

So perhaps "... as both a foregorund and background task" might be translated "tant conscientment com inconscientment".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Lou, you are a wonder! I've been missing you! I was about to rewrite that bit of the translation when I remembered I had left a post on it.

Moltes gràcies, Seattle man!


----------

